# NCEES Review for Work Experience



## kimberly9 (Nov 19, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it typically takes NCEES to review a work experience entry? I am transmitting them to NCEES as I finish them, and now I'm concerned because the application is due December 17th and I'm not sure on the amount of time it takes NCEES to review the entry before forwarding onto a supervisor.


----------



## TWeatherford (Nov 26, 2018)

If I recall correctly it was 5-10 working days - I asked them via the chat function on the website and they told me. One of my jobs took 3 rounds of review to get it worded the way they wanted it, it was never longer than the timeframe they told me but it was always close to the max.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Dec 7, 2018)

kimberly9 said:


> Does anyone know how long it typically takes NCEES to review a work experience entry? I am transmitting them to NCEES as I finish them, and now I'm concerned because the application is due December 17th and I'm not sure on the amount of time it takes NCEES to review the entry before forwarding onto a supervisor.


I found them to be very fast - less than a week.  I submitted the experience for two jobs, and unfortunately they must have been reviewed by two different individuals since one said it was fine and the other had issues.


----------



## AlliChEME (Dec 8, 2018)

I submitted all of my work experience entries on Thursday. Yesterday evening I got feedback on two of them (out of 5) asking for revisions. The rest still said they were under review by NCEES. The two I got feedback on are not in chronological order, so I'm not sure how they decide what order to review them in. I resubmitted today so I'm hoping they will review the rest early next week.


----------



## engineer123 (Dec 10, 2018)

@NY-Computer-EngineerI didnt know they ask for revisions on our work experience applications? I thought they review the application all at once and either approve or reject. Im not familiar with the review process so just wondering what should I expect. Also I thought NY takes 1-2 months to review.


----------



## engineer123 (Dec 10, 2018)

Also if anyone can help me on the following question regarding applications:

On Form 4 which asks you to check off the disciplines in which majority of your work experience was in - does this in any way effect the PE discipline that you want to take? I've worked on numerous disciplines for various projects so I don't know how many to check off? Maybe limit it to 3?


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Dec 10, 2018)

engineer123 said:


> Also if anyone can help me on the following question regarding applications:
> 
> On Form 4 which asks you to check off the disciplines in which majority of your work experience was in - does this in any way effect the PE discipline that you want to take? I've worked on numerous disciplines for various projects so I don't know how many to check off? Maybe limit it to 3?


engineer123, to answer both your questions:

1) Yes, they asked about 80% of the folks I work with who applied to "add additional detail" and/or "explain further that this work was engineering related."

2) I honestly don't believe it has anything to do with which exam you choose to sit for - it seems to be more closely related to how they read your specific experience.


----------



## AlliChEME (Dec 17, 2018)

For anyone who's following, I thought I'd give an update. After I re-submitted the two entries that I received feedback on, all 5 of my entries stayed at "Pending (NCEES)" for the last week. I finally saw some movement this morning and I have one entry 100% complete, two entries pending supervisor approval, and two entries still pending NCEES review.


----------



## EI23 (Aug 14, 2020)

deleted


----------



## TEOLEE (Dec 2, 2022)

AlliChEME said:


> For anyone who's following, I thought I'd give an update. After I re-submitted the two entries that I received feedback on, all 5 of my entries stayed at "Pending (NCEES)" for the last week. I finally saw some movement this morning and I have one entry 100% complete, two entries pending supervisor approval, and two entries still pending NCEES review.


Wow, it's taking longer than I thought!
I'm submitting only one career.
I was asked to review it immediately within hours of submission on Monday, and again within hours of submission on Tuesday.
After submitting it again on Wednesday, it's been pending until now, so it's being reviewed normally, right?
From my past experience, I thought NCEES would review it quickly.


----------

